# Colt plunge base



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bosch Colt plunge base

Corey and I have wanted to get a plunge base for the Colt, and they don't make one, you can buy after market one for 399.00 dollars and that's just a bit high in price for me..  
http://www.microfence.com/pages/Plunge/Zoom12.html
http://www.microfence.com/pages/Packages%20and%20Prices.html

SO today I was looking at the Colt and the PC plunge base and said why should I buy a high price one when I can make my own with some 3/4" MDF stock glued up with 3 boards,, the PC base is well made and I have some around all the time...and it will do the job just fine..
So I set off to make a ring that would hold the Bosch Colt in the PC base.

I used the MDF stock because it has no wood grain to split out..
The ring must be dead on and it's takes a bit of work to make sure it is but other than it's a easy way to get a plunge base for the great Colt router..

Adapter Ring Size 2.782" ID x 3.482" OD x 2.225" tall ,Note,, the adapter ring will also fit the Craftsman Plunge router Base....(combo set) 
http://www.sears.com/shc/s/p_10153_12605_00917543000P?cat=Portable+Power+Tools&pid=00917543000&vertical=TOOL&subcat=Routers+%2526+Laminate+Trimmers&[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=cchfaddkdkhdelgcefecemldffidflk.0


For a total price of 50 cents for the stock..

If you want to make one also just ask and I will help you to do that..


http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=33544



Plunge PC router base in case you don't have one.
http://search.ebay.com/plunge-base-Porter-cable-router_W0QQ_trksidZm37QQdfspZ32QQfromZR40QQssPageNameZRC0021?_trksid=p1638.m120
or from
http://www.amazon.com/Porter-Cable-6931-Plunge-Router-Base/dp/B0000222VF

New Router base Plate from:
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/OnPoint_Router_Plate.html

So as a bottom NOTE**** some will say WHY,,,, why not just use the PC router motor in the base to do the same job....why go to all that work.. ?

It comes down to weight and mass,, the PC router motor is a hvy.motor and the Bosch is about 1/4 the mass and weight of the PC motor and that's a big deal when you are making a free hand signs and other router jobs, the PC base is Alum. and it's light without the PC motor in place when the Bosch is in place it's almost like not having a router motor in place at all plus the HP of the Bosch will do all the jobs easy...unlike some of the other light trim routers like the Dremel for just one...and the MLCS and the Porter Cable for two more...
The Bosch router is 1HP and the PC is about 2HP and 4 times the weight, if this is a true rate then the PC should be 4HP and it's not...but because the Bosch is made so well it can do so much more than the standard trim router.

============


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

TWITA ! :sold:
you da man Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Router

That's what I get for being a Cheap SOB 


========



Router is still my name said:


> TWITA ! :sold:
> you da man Bj.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Well done, Bj!


----------



## RuggerJoe (Jan 4, 2008)

You got me all excited. Though you were going to say Bosch Anounced a plunge base for the Colt.

Very impresive!


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, for the price they want... I don't blame Bj for being cheap.  

Excellent job Bj.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks Guys

I really like the little Colt, it's great router 

1HP from that little sucker and it also fits in one of my router tables for small jobs like box joints,dovetails, etc. with the OP spacer jig and the Incra setup in place..

The new base I just got go me going on the ring so I can make free hand signs with the BRIGHT light on the base and the clear base so it should make it easy to see for the old eyes I now have...I don't work in the dark  but sometimes it's like that in the shop...and router blocking the light...

I hope some one can also use the same thing to use the Colt as a plunge router..


======


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

The new T4

http://www.trend-uk.com/en/UK/product/product_image_enlarge.php?image=images/base_products/t4ek.jpg


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

How much is E 62.99 in US dollars ? plus shipping from the UK
It looks like a over size Dremel, think it's the same speed setting as the VS..with no HP ...have you tried the Dremel ,it's a dog for power.

http://www.mtmc.co.uk/product.asp?cookiecheck=yes&P_ID=34514

===========


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Hi BJ, I posted that one only because of the small plunge base.
I saw an add in some wood magazine about a different one (new model??) being sold in USA and has 1 HP I think. Either way, if boss catches me with one more router, that’s it for me.


----------



## fibertech (May 7, 2005)

That Trend T4 looks just like the Grizzly model. I believe it is around $60. -Derek


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Got it , I have the one below, it also comes with a plunge base but it's a bit light also for sign making..

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/marvel_3in1_router.html

Tell the boss you need the router for yard work, you need the tool to shapen the blade on the lawn mower  that should work...

Can't have to many yard tools,, 

=============



Router is still my name said:


> Hi BJ, I posted that one only because of the small plunge base.
> I saw an add in some wood magazine about a different one (new model??) being sold in USA and has 1 HP I think. Either way, if boss catches me with one more router, that’s it for me.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

One more way to get her to let you buy more routers ,show her your hedge trimmer sticking out of the router table 

I did look for the snapshot but could not find it on the forum, it's a real selling point for yard tools that can be used in the shop   

==========
FOUND IT hahahahahahaha you crack me Router   

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/4215-new-use-router-table.html


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Bj, Actually I had my eyes on a Fein 1800 router (my second favorite router) but the auction got out of hand as usual so that’s that.  
These dang routers are the most addicting tool for some reason.
Now I’m trying to decide between a refurbished Bosch 4100 $399.00 saw or a new Ridgid TS2400LS for about 360+ tax.


----------



## jer760 (Nov 17, 2007)

Hamlin said:


> Hi Router,
> 
> Now, I'm not trying to demean a refurbished tool. Because, sometimes, they will last forever. Other times, they won't last 10mins after getting it home. But, in your case, I'd go for the Rigid, cheaper and it's brand new. I haven't heard anything bad about either brand name.


This is also true with brand new stuff, at least with the refurbished unit, you can be assured it was looked after by a real person and not just given the thumbs up at the end of the assembly line. My point is I've personally had good luck with the refurbished stuff. Cheers.


----------



## jjciesla (Oct 20, 2007)

The best refurbished tool I own is an old Craftsman router. Never have had a problem with it. But often the "new & shiney" wins us over. I'd seriously look at refurbished as long as I had the ability to return it.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Well, For some strange reason (better built) I would prefer to have the recon. Bosch 4100 but, That I have to purchase on line and if for some reason I don’t like it, _I would have to eat the return shipping cost._  
On the other hand, Ridgid has 5-year warranty and 90 days try if you like and I can get it locally for less. So, I shall see if I go through with it or blow the cash elsewhere. All these years I have managed without a table saw so it’s ez For me to talk myself out of getting one.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bj, wow, that is slick stuff BJ. Excellent job... you are way more talented than me! My colt is toast and went int he trash a long time ago. Remember when I got that bit stuck and I got pissed  

That is just too slick. I like it BJ and thanks for all the pics!

Corey


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

Bob,

I have watched all the great things you have made..You are a marvel or is it a marble? 
Do you think you can make me a A/C control module for a 1996 BMW 31iS? As soon as I can find the correct category in this forum I have one of my many dumb ass stunts to tell you about.
Bob I want you know that you have really inspired me to improve my wood working skills. I now realize that close is really not good enough.. 

George II
the old George
the other George.
George Cole


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Thanks George

I think it's a marble , that's what the BOSS said, " she said, you are a hard headed about most things  
I think any one can make anything if they want to ,," what one man has made and nother can make also"

I think the router is one of the tools in the shop that can get most projects just right with just a little practice...plus it's FUN to get it just right...and say I made that with a smile ☺☺ ...  I recall the 1st. spice rack I made for my mom in woodshop ,it was a mess you could drop a dime in most of the joints,, LOL ,,,but I recall the look on my moms face when I gave it to her. she said it was great and she used it for many years and at that point I said that's what I want to do...I got side tracked for many years trying to make money but now I can play with wood again... 


==========



George II said:


> Bob,
> 
> I have watched all the great things you have made..You are a marvel or is it a marble?
> Do you think you can make me a A/C control module for a 1996 BMW 31iS? As soon as I can find the correct category in this forum I have one of my many dumb ass stunts to tell you about.
> ...


----------

